# zippo,butane vs. matches



## possumman (Jan 7, 2007)

i here pros and cons regarding lighting your pipe with matches because less likely burn bowl rim than butane, also currious about zippo lighter but hear it affects the flavor. any thoughts? :u


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

zippos for pipes: i hear they light great, but the key with zippos is letting the thing burn for a bit to get rid of the smell before you light your 'baccy.

matches are great, until there's a 3 Mph wind... 

butane lighters are best, as long as you get a soft flame and not some crazy torch like for cigars.
a REALLY nice lighter, for under $50, is the IM Corona Crossfire (i have one that cost me $34, but they're out of that one - a simple silver color, that matches the IM Corona Old Boy that i got from my secret santa).

i say butane lighters are best because i do most of my pipe smoking outside or while i'm driving... hard to use matches in those situations.
in a perfect world, where i had a den/study and it was set up so i could smoke in there without anything getting out of the room, i'd buy those large kitchen matches and only use those. matches DO light pipes great, but if you're outside or have your hands busy, a butane soft flame is best.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

IHT said:


> zippos for pipes: i hear they light great, but the key with zippos is letting the thing burn for a bit to get rid of the smell before you light your 'baccy.
> 
> matches are great, until there's a 3 Mph wind...
> 
> ...


I would have to agree with the butane, I have a pipe light that is bent with a soft flame and it is great( you hit the bowl with this thing you shouldn't be smoking pipes )

Matches are ok but for me it isn't as easy to light the bowl as my butane.

Never used a zipo for pipes but like greg said just let the smell burn off first. I could see hitting the bowl with a zipo though due to the large flame.

Shawn


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Zippo for pipes... makes it easier to use, and, I would think, helps the old bowl charring problem.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

I typically use matches but I am always indoors when smokig, I do have something called a sideshot which is basically a bic lighter that lights on the side instead of the top, kind of like a zippo.


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

Lumpold said:


> Zippo for pipes... makes it easier to use, and, I would think, helps the old bowl charring problem.


:tpd: I love my zippo pipe lighter, personally i think its the best thing to use to light a pipe. The only time when i would say matches are essential are if you have a very deep stack pipe, then you may need extra long matches just to get the flame down to the baccy if it goes out.


----------



## KyLongbeard (Nov 13, 2006)

I use my Zippo also. Although it's not one for pipes, it does the job. I do let it burn a bit before putting it to my bowl.


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

Zippo with the new fuel, it really is lower odor. I can't taste it at all, even if I don't let it burn for a while first.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

NCatron said:


> Zippo with the new fuel, it really is lower odor. I can't taste it at all, even if I don't let it burn for a while first.


:tpd: New formula is great for no odor, it's just not hot enough to get things going on anything other than a dry fine shag but fine on relights for anything.

I use all three types mix or match. I really like the Scripto butane with electronic ignition for my charring lights and as a back up.

Root


----------



## mtvtrvlr (Jun 7, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> Zippo for pipes... makes it easier to use, and, I would think, helps the old bowl charring problem.


 I just ordrerd one today, looks like it should work well, Zippo's are bomb proof. I'll have to give the new fuel a try. Thanks for the post, I hadn't seen theese before. 

Al


----------

